# Good Movies?



## mbcrazed (Jan 19, 2013)

What are some really good movies that you guys have watched?!


----------



## Gahars (Jan 19, 2013)

Apocalypse Now


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 19, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Apocalypse Now


What's it about? Well, besides Apocolypses!


----------



## Smuff (Jan 19, 2013)

Evil Dead II


----------



## ReBirFh (Jan 19, 2013)

"Sleep Tight" and "The Skin I Live In" please dont read any reviews or your enjoyment  of those movies will be spoiled.

They are thriller movies and really disturbing, no blood or explosion just plain fucked up human beings that can totally be your neighbor and you wouldn't know.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 19, 2013)

ReBirFh said:


> "Sleep Tight" and "The Skin I Live In" please dont read any reviews or your enjoyment of those movies will be spoiled.
> 
> They are thriller movies and really disturbing, no blood or explosion just plain fucked up human beings that can totally be your neighbor and you wouldn't know.


Sounds cool! I'll check it out!


----------



## Gahars (Jan 19, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> What's it about? Well, besides Apocolypses!


 
In a nutshell, _Heart of Darkness_ in Vietnam.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 19, 2013)

Gahars said:


> In a nutshell, _Heart of Darkness_ in Vietnam.


Hmmm... Interesting!


----------



## Sychophantom (Jan 19, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> What's it about? Well, besides Apocolypses!


I just facepalmed.


Back on topic: I like bad, low budget, indie films. Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter is a current favorite.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 19, 2013)

Sychophantom said:


> I just facepalmed.
> 
> 
> Back on topic: I like bad, low budget, indie films. Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter is a current favorite.


You mean movies that aren't done professionally and look cheap? I like those too!


----------



## Sychophantom (Jan 19, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> You mean movies that aren't done professionally and look cheap? I like those too!


 

A low budget movie doesn't always look cheap. Most do, though.

Troma films come to mind on low budget and looking cheap, but some are surprisingly well done. Then there's movies like "Buttcrack" (Which is about zombies, Mojo Nixon playing a priest, voodoo, and a guy who can't seem to every pull his pants up).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 20, 2013)

The Battleship Potemkin.


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 20, 2013)

Don't bother with much of anything post-mid 90s, you'll only get re-makes of re-makes, horrid acting, and CGI bullshit.  (Or, in other words, "HollyWood Blockbusters" that are promptly forgotten when the end credits roll.)

1965-1985 was a grand time for films, look in there...
(Especially in the horror/sci-fi/comedy genres.)


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 20, 2013)

King of the Zombies
The Boneyard


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 20, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> King of the Zombies
> The Boneyard


 
You and the friggin "Boneyard".... 

To your credit, though, I don't know of another weird-o zombie flick starring Phyllis Diller. 
(R.I.P., Phyllis)


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 20, 2013)

Its_just_Lou said:


> You and the friggin "Boneyard"....


 
What other film do you know of that has a 8ft tall monster poodle?!


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 20, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> What other film do you know of that has a 8ft tall monster poodle?!


 
Love, love, _love_ that suit...I wonder if it still exists somewhere, in a forgotten prop warehouse?

Ahhhh, the days of practical effects...  CG  = no heart/soul.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 21, 2013)

Troll 2


----------



## Gahars (Jan 21, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Troll 2


 
I see you're a Troll, too.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 21, 2013)

You have a good eye, young one.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 21, 2013)

Hesher
Sympathy for Lady Vengeance
Kiss Kiss Bang Bang
Velvet Goldmine


----------



## Depravo (Jan 21, 2013)

Bad Taste. It's the first movie by Peter 'Lord of the Rings' Jackson. It looks like it costs a couple of hundred quid to make (because it did) and it's fucking brilliant.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 21, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Bad Taste. It's the first movie by Peter 'Lord of the Rings' Jackson. It looks like it costs a couple of hundred quid to make (because it did) and it's fucking brilliant.


much prefer Dead Alive


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 22, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Bad Taste. It's the first movie by Peter 'Lord of the Rings' Jackson. It looks like it costs a couple of hundred quid to make (because it did) and it's fucking brilliant.


 
Ohhhh, yes....hehehe...great one.

Although, Dead Alive was beyond brilliant...it comes-in BARELY second.


----------



## Chary (Jan 23, 2013)

Eh, the Lord of the Rings, and new Batman movies. They're the only thing I can think of for _recent_ movies that have been good...

Godfather, Shawshank Redemption, Casablanca, Maltese Falcon,  Jaws, and the Indiana Jones series come to mind, when thinking of a good movie.


----------



## Yumi (Jan 23, 2013)

recent ones ive watched and thought were great are:

Taken
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Les Miserables (1998 one)
Juice


----------



## narutofan777 (Jan 29, 2013)

my favorite is Wanted. I hope a sequel comes!


----------

